# Inspection car modification



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a picture for Sean of the innards of the inspection car and the pin functions. The three wires indicated are not present in the stick car, I just stuffed some test leads in the sockets to do some testing.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks great and I so look forward to fixing it up for you!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I did think of one thing that you need to be aware of. This being a TMCC device, it has an antenna. As you can see, there isn't much of a place for it. The solution is they made the entire shell/frame the antenna. All the wheels are totally isolated from the frame. That being the case, you need to insure that you don't short the frame anywhere to the common, or the car will cease to function.  Also, any common has to be the track common that comes from the front or rear wheels. There's also a _mystery_ wire from the front truck that doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## reh111 (Jan 13, 2012)

I bought one of these inspection cars recently but it won't pull up a hill - are their motors just not powerful enough or might there be something wrong with it? This is the one I bought:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No, they just won't pull up a hill. They are pretty underpowered, they pretty much like flat track.


----------



## reh111 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks - that's kind of what I figured but wanted to make sure there wasn't something wrong with it


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As long as the traction tire is in place, that's about it. They're also not all that speedy, they could easily get run down by a speeding train.


----------

